# which comes first- tile or cabinets?



## ChuckEA (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm finishing a small room in a basement (roughly 14x14) where I have the option of laying the ceramic tile floor first before setting a row kitchen cabinets along 1 wall and built in shelves along 2 others. The customer wants me to use 18"x18" tile. Even though I would use more material if I do the whole floor, I'm thinking it would be less labor because of fewer cuts. However, I'm concerned that the layout may be less than optimal for the finished space once the cabinets and shelves are in place. Any thoughts on the best way to proceed? TIA


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Tiles first, cabinets second.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Either way works, - - personally, I'd lay the tile first, - - base the lay-out on all factors involved, - - including cab and shelf placement.

Most people like the idea of a 'complete' finished floor better.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

First the tiles, then the cabinets.....
just like, first your socks and then your shoes....:thumbsup:


----------



## ChuckEA (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks guys, that's what I was thinking but thought I'd get some advice first.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Rule of thumb, everything sits on the finished floor.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Peladu said:


> First the tiles, then the cabinets.....
> just like, first your socks and then your shoes....:thumbsup:


Socks and shoes??, - - hmm, - - I have GOTS to work on my presentation!! :cheesygri


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Tom R said:


> Socks and shoes??, - - hmm, - - I have GOTS to work on my presentation!! :cheesygri



The mental image of Tom walking around with socks over his shoes just hit me! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Sheesh, the argument I had with the gf about whether to put the hardwood where the stove goes. Thank heavens the cabs were already in and I didn't have to try and convince her to spend money putting maple under them. Rich.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

How do the cabs get attached to the floors?
Or are they attached to the walls?

Remember that you are going to have to buy another 50 sq feet of tile to tile under the cabs. for a typical kitchen.

Either way will work. Before OR after.
Your preference.


----------



## Jess (Jan 26, 2006)

*It depends*

If I have prefinished wood floors in the kitchen or bath - cabs go first and I hold off the flooring until all mechanical trims are completed - less likely to damage Class A finish. If it's ceramic - tile goes in first. Either way if the cabs take up a lot of square footage, I shim the frames the thickness of the flooring. To each his own.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Yep, this is the chicken or the egg argument for kitchens. Personally I always set the cabinets first then the tile. 

Less tile labor (maybe)
Less tile material costs
Biggest reason I run into where you have to set the cabs first is if the tile pattern involves a pattern such as a border it doesn't make much sense to run the border behind the cabinets, the look you want is with the border at the toe kicks.
Easier to set islands and penisulas (but not much easier)

One big con to cabs first is it's just one more chance for cabinets getting damaged while the tile is being laid.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

yup, I think we can all agree that the answer is alot like adult diapers

"depends"


----------



## Dave Y Crockett (Jan 28, 2006)

In a basement do floor first.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Either way, and boht have their pros and cons. Personally, I prefer to tile afterward. Reason being that although it's more work for me, 9 times out of 10, the floor will get changed out WAY before the cabinets, and if the floor goes under the cabinets, you're gonna go thru hell (read that as pay thru the nose) to get that tile cut back flush to the cabinets before the new stuff goes down. This way, it's not even a consideration.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Bill_Vincent said:


> Reason being that although it's more work for me, 9 times out of 10, the floor will get changed out WAY before the cabinets, and if the floor goes under the cabinets, you're gonna go thru hell (read that as pay thru the nose) to get that tile cut back flush to the cabinets before the new stuff goes down.


:thumbup: we have a winner!!!


----------



## 415moto (Jun 6, 2006)

we almost always do cabinets first.
less material...and in a large kitchen laying marble or granite, it adds up.

Another reason is we can move the field to fit the final cabinet layout.

If you do a trim border around the field, its guess work when you layout, because you know walls and corners arent straight and when you put cabinets in, they may not go exactly where you thought they would.

The only key thing is to raise the cabinets as high as the floor height will be...especially if you are mudding and have thick tile, like a 24x24 granite....or you will run into issues with things like the dishwasher and or a built in fridge not fitting.

edit...forgot to add...it also depends on the cabinet and the pattern of the floor...some types of cabinets, ie ones with no toekicks that are covered by tile/trim will show the edge of the cut..so thats going to get the floor done first so that the field goes under the cabinet as it would be visual.


----------



## kodiak_island (Sep 3, 2004)

Tile first


----------



## kodiak_island (Sep 3, 2004)

Bill_Vincent said:


> Either way, and boht have their pros and cons. Personally, I prefer to tile afterward. Reason being that although it's more work for me, 9 times out of 10, the floor will get changed out WAY before the cabinets, and if the floor goes under the cabinets, you're gonna go thru hell (read that as pay thru the nose) to get that tile cut back flush to the cabinets before the new stuff goes down. This way, it's not even a consideration.


I said tile first. But after reading bills post I would have to agree with him.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

if it's hardwood flooring, i do cabinets after it's in. no fastening to the floors at all. not going to go anywhere anyways with huge slabs of granite or concrete on them. 
if it's tile in the kitchen, i do that after the cabinets are for the reason mike mentioned above. tile would be harder to take out later if it went under the cabinets. whre hardwood flooring would be easier to cut out flush with the front of the toe kick. too much face nailing if you try and notch hardwood flooring around cabinets.


----------

